# white bass run?



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i was over at a buddys house and he was asking about white bass. so would anyone know what lake has a white bass run and when they run? i have never fished for white bass so if you could tell me what kind of tackle to use that woud help too.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

CJ Brown and Caesar's Creek both have white bass. Those are probably the two closest lakes for you. 
They usually begin running up the creeks in early April/late March and the run will last until early/mid May. Exactly when the run starts and how long it lasts depends on the weather each spring. Caesar's had some good white bass runs back in the mid-90's but I don't know how good the runs have been since then. The last time I fished for white bass at CC was probably 1996. I've never fished the white bass run at CJ but I know they run up Buck Creek each spring.

Good Luck,
Steve


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I've fished for White Bass at CJ for the past three years. It will probably not start until at least late April. As stated, it all depends on the weather. A good warm-up starts them moving. The fishing ranges from fantastic to non-existent - sometimes on alternate days. When they are hitting they will hit anything that goes by. Most common are small spinners like Rooster Tails in white or yellow. Yellow, White or Chartruese Twister Tails on small jigs also work. Some people put two lures below a three way swivel and catch doubles. I've even seen a tiny tube jig tied directly to a line about three feet above a spinner or jig.

You won't see a lot of people posting about it because it's a pretty small area and is already crowded without much publicity. You will also get upset sometimes because when the fish are biting people will keep a hundred or more big female breeders. Then they wonder why there aren't as many fish as there used to be!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

I never knew that white bass could run. I always thought they swam.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's what most carpers think traphunter.........  .........


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

BlueBoat,

I have to agree with you regarding the area getting too crowded and the fact that each year I see more and more people pulling out way too many wb. 

Last year I saw two guys carrying out 5lb detergent buckets (each guy had one) full of wb and about 10 cups of water. No joke. It makes me sick to my stomache to see that. 

I release 100% of the time during the wb runs. I find it more fun to wonder up and down the stream rather than have to stay in one spot to collect 100 wb. 

I hope I see less of that this year, but I bet it will be the same. 

Wiskers.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

My Personal Opinion On The Wb @ Cj Is The Same As Odnr's.... There Over-populated And Are Affecting The Others Species Food Resources. Thats Why They Had The Wb Tourny A Year Or Two Back " Most Weight Wins, No Fish Limit, No Releasing" They Are Fun To Catch If You Are Fishing For Them, Nothing But A Pest If Your Not, And Not Worth A Darn To Eat. But Thats Just My Opinion Not Arguing Anyones Point Or Anything. Hope Not To Upset Anyone On This.

Good Luck


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

What white bass not good to eat? Man I love white bass but you have to clean them right, there is some dark meat along the skin that if you dont get off will make them taste pretty strong. I have fried up white bass before for people who say they dont like them but after they try it say how good they are. I just think you have to take a little more care with cleaning white bass than say crappie, gills, or perch but they can be great. Maybe you will be able to make it to one of the outing this year and we will have some for you to try.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info twistertail, I guess ive never really paid attention to the dark meat on the fish when cleanin them. Thats exactly what I thought about the taste .... strong. Whats the outing you mentioned ? I'm somewhat new to this club and havent gotten everything quite figured out yet LOL just a rookie I guess you could say.

P.S. You wouldn't happen to know any Kellers from Circleville do you ? My fiance is from circleville were both 23 and just moved to Fairborn about a month ago.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know how they taste but they're a blast to catch !! Zpyles is right the DNR said someone stocked a few WB & the population just exploded over the years.They wasn't happy about it. They told me to keep everyone you catch to try to reduce the #'s & it was pretty much impossible to fish them out, they're here to stay. The reasons they was upset was because like zpyles said ,it has effected the other fish, Walleye in particular, since they feed on the same prey (shad) I guess they also thought they was feeding on the fry they was stocking which cost alot of $$ to raise ! She told me ,they was going to stock the lake a little later when there's more bait available so they (WB) don't need to feed on the Walleye fry they stock. By the way, for those who may be interested they put the nets in C.J to monitor the Walleye & also to take the eggs & sperm to raise fry & produce saugeye for other lakes in Ohio. If you want to see some big Walleye you can see them @ the main boat ramp, I believe it's usually around 10 A.M, they pull the nets daily until after the spawn. Sorry for the long post !


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Look on the main page on the left about half way down, it says OGF Events and tournaments. You can click on one and it will tell you more about it. I have been to a few and they are a great time.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

White bass tend to start up when the water hits about 55°, some will begin at 50-51° but at 55-60°, it's ON !


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think there is a white bass tournament at C.J. Brown every year. I fished it two or three years ago. The fish were donated to the Glen Helen Raptor Center to feed their birds. If anyone knows when they are having it this year please post.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey zpyles I know a Bill Keller that has 3 girls that would be about that age, any relatinon?


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Name Isnt Ringing Any Bells My Fiance's ( Kristin Keller ) Parents Are Kenny & Susan With One Younger Daughter Kaci ( 15 )


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Nope dont think I know them.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok here I go again --- I don't get it, how can some people be so selfish? When you see someone take a 5gal bucket of fish out of the lake we ought to ask them how long they think the fish would last if everyone took a bucket full out. But they wouldn't care anyway, it's all about them and the hell with everyone else. I say catch and release every bass. Take enough crappie and cats for a meal. If you want to stock your freezer, go to Kroger. There are too many people and too few fish for everyone to feed their families from our lakes around here. 

So here's a question, why doesn't Ohio put creel limits on all fish??? That seems to me the only answer...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

The whitebass are overpopulated in CJ, if nothing is done, then overtime all fishing is ruined, it's common math really. However, I did witness one situation on indian lake last year in early summer that was not only selfish but down right disgusting. I witnessed a group of 4 guys fill ( and I am not stretching this at all ) 9 - 50qt. coolers and 15 - 5 gallon buckets with channel catfish in about an 8 hours span. The fish were spoiling in there buckets & coolers from sitting out in the sun because they couldnt clean them fast enough. They had 4 other guys back at one of there houses cleaning fish, they were all taking turn fishing & cleaning. Now I dont care who you are or where your from or what excuses you come up with that was purely an act of BS!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

We do need a limit on all fish, but I would rather see people keep bass, and release all cats.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You can't please everyone. I personally catch and release everything (unless I plan on using it as bait), but I understand how some people feel about overpopulation and it hurting all species, even the one that is overpopulated (stunted growth). I really don't care what you can't as long as you release all the carp you catch  (just kidding)


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hear people complaining all the time about a lack of fish, too many people keeping fish, etc.... 

I personally fish public water 95%+ and I haven't noticed a lack of fish anywhere. I would agree that acts such as cleaning coolers full of anything 
is ridiculous, but I think far too many people want public lakes to be teaming with fish so they are easy to catch. In my opinion, if you put in your time - you will find good fishing in Ohio public waters. Fishing as good as up north - no, but we have less water and more fisherman on that water. 

I rarely keep anything, just CPR for me. I would personally have a problem seeing a situation like zpyles described, but until it is against the law there isn't a violation. 

I'm not trying to pick a fight with anybody, and I'm surely not claiming to be the best or most knowledgeable fisherman around - far from it! I'm still learning each time out, and I continue to use what I learn and my results have improved through time. But, I also do not have any problems catching fish most anyplace I go. I don't have unrealistic expectations about my fishing trips. I don't expect to catch huge fish, 100's of fish, etc.. That is why it is called fishing and not catching. 

I also think too many people place 100% of the emphasis on catching and not the entire fishing experience. I'd have a great time cruising around the lake just talking with my freinds, but catching fish is sure a nice bonus.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Preach on fish-n-fool. I agree with everything you said.

Fish-N-Fool for President !


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

traphunter said:


> I never knew that white bass could run. I always thought they swam.


Hook a good-sized white bass on ultralight tackle and you'll find out they run plenty!!!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

zpyles_00 said:


> My Personal Opinion On The Wb @ Cj Is The Same As Odnr's.... Not Worth A Darn To Eat.


If you manage to get some large ones, after gutting, heading and scaling them, sprinkle them down, inside and out with lemon pepper, put two tablespoons of butter inside the body cavity, wrap 'em up in foil and throw 'em on the grill. About 25 minutes later, you'll have some mighty fine eating!  They cook up just as well as any of the other temperate basses, like stripers, wipers or yellows, as far I'm concerned. But as you said, that's my opinion. To each his own. Just tell me one thing: When's supper?


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as everyone is legal, I for the life of me don't understand why people gripe about other people keeping fish. I think you guys might be surprised how healthy some of these populations are. Maybe some of these people need these fish for food. Maybe you guys should photograph these scoundrels and we could have a fishing "post office" where we post the ten biggest offenders.

It would be nice if one of the experts who regular this site would offer some wisdom in this area, we could use it.

I keep only enough for a meal, fresh is best!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

We could be talking about carp and that sounds delicious !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am definetly goin to have to try that. So far no one is really agreeing with me on the taste so im going to have to break down and try it again .... a couple different recipes even. I mean it has been about 3 years since ive tried white bass, its just that my first experience wasnt that great ( thawed from freezing, flour, salt, pepper, lawrys seasoned salt, & pan fried in grease )


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The "thawed from freezing" may have been your problem. I enjoy eating fresh White Bass with or without removing the red meat but I don't think they freeze well at all. Unlike Walleye or Perch it's like all texture and taste is gone after freezing White Bass fillets.

As far as the population of White Bass at C.J. I'd like to hear from an expert or two also. While there's no doubt a healthy population, I don't think they are damaging the other species in the lake. Do White Bass have any real impact on the survival of Walleye fingerlings? Do larger Walleyes and Largemouth benefit from the additional forage of young White Bass? Does DNR know? I don't catch as many White Bass in mid-lake while Walleye fishing as I used to. Perhaps that is due to the periodic WB tourneys that are mostly sponsored by the Walleye guys. Despite what some of the detractors say, it's a lot of fun for a big White Bass to take off with your offering. Just adds to the excitement of fishing a great lake.


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

First off I'd like to say, I enjoy catching WB they're a blast & I keep very few fish including my favorite Walleye, by no means am I selfish, I was simply relaying what I was personally told by the DNR . As others have said, I think C&R is a personal decision & as long as they're obeying the laws, they have as much right to keep them as we do to release them. I'd be the first person to say something if I saw someone keep a short fish / over the limit ! I would imagine LM bass & Walleye may feed on WB fry but it doesn't cost the state $$$ to raise WB which they (WB) may be doing with the Walleye fry, at least, that's what the DNR suspects might be happening . Whether they know for sure, I don't know, that's a good question, you can always ask them when they pull the nets they're pretty good about answering any questions you may have , that's how I got the info in my previous post, hopefully their idea of stocking a little later will solve the problem. Please don't take my post the wrong way I'm not trying to sound like I know it all I was just sharing what I was told.


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

wow....i didnt think asking when and where the white bass run. would bring up topic like this. i say keep some fish for dinner and C&R the rest.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Just thought I would throw this in. White Bass have a very short 2-3 yr life span and reproduce hevily (1 Million eggs per female). Because of the high turnover, the fast growth rate, and the untold billions of white bass that are hatched each year, it is quite impossible for harvesting through fishing to have any significant impact on populations. If you figure a decent sized white bass is 3 yrs old and it is released, chances are it will not survive the year anyway, because of it's life span. Add that to a constant turnover in the fish population...white bass are here to stay.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

That's good information. Thanks for posting that. 

Here's a mystery that we encounter every year while fishing the WB run at CJ. In addition to the usual 9 to 15 inch fish, someone is always catching White Bass that are 3 or 4 inches long. This is in early May so they can't be "young of the year" but if they are a year old it seems they should be a lot bigger than that. No, they are not Shad or anything else, they are definitely White Bass. Anyone know what's up with this?

MC


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

It could be several factors. For example that particular group or gene pool of white bass may just not grow very big. They may be yellow bass which normally do not grow much bigger than 6 or 7 inches.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

What about the lifespan of a hybrid?


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

A mix between a White Bass and Striper. Hybrids have the life-span closer to White Bass than Stripers.

Hybrids life spans are 5-6 years

Stripers life span 30-40 yrs


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I just wanted to add my .02 in. The white bass were stocked illegally into CJ.
The DNR did not figure them into the stocking program and they have had a profound effect on a few species. The crappie population is NOTHING compared to 10+ years ago. I fish CJ all year round, 3 to 4 days a week during the winter and up to 5 days a week in the summer. I have seen a marked decline in the crappie population over the years and have gutted many whites mid summer that were FULL of juvenile crappies. I have witnessed many a walleye stocking where the white bass just shredded the juvenile eyes right at the boat ramp.
It is hard to witness such a thing and not feel that the white bass is an invader in our lake. EVERY Dnr officer I have spoken to will tell you not to put any white bass back into the lake, period. The walleye population in cj is great, but I can't
help but think of the fishery it might have been without the white bass.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds to me that the odnr needs to start stocking muskies in CJ to help thin out the white bass!!!


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

What do they propose one does with the WB that are caught. That is if you don't plan on eating them? Oh yeah, I second the Muskie idea!!!


----------



## dsalvi (Apr 27, 2005)

Brookville lake has an exceptional white bass run up its headwaters where Hhy(44) crosses just west of Liberty IN. Plenty of parking but plenty of company.Never less than a limit.


----------

